# Copper Lined Vintage Humidors



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Very often I see Vintage Copper lined humidors available in antique shops and on craigslist... (large cabinet/chest style)
Are they any good if you add modern hudmidifying device like Oasis or moist n air... and some spanish cedar???

You thoughts.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah ive seen the same thing but am scared to get one due to lack on knowledge


----------



## Justjosh (Dec 11, 2012)

The majority I come across have a very poor seal. And overall, they are fairly small inside.


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Igor

I would keep cigars in their boxes don't lay them directly on the copper or you may wind up with cigars tasting like pennies. The copper does have a benefit in that most living things can't stand it (mold and beetles) which I am guessing is the reason our ancestors used it for humidors.

I would also recommend a preventative bath with warm water in case a previous owner has polished with a toxic copper cleaner.

Sounds like a fun project, enjoy.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a large custom made humidor that I have been using for about 15 years. It's just that I have been seing a lot of vintage, nice looking furniture style humidors on craigsl list for less then $100. Plus, I used to own a custom cabinet shop and still have most of the tools, so I can make sure it has a nice seal and maybe adding some spanish cedar to the bottom... Just thinking out loud..


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

Is the copper typically coated? Will it turn green under the 60-70% humidity?


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

The copper is not coated that i've ever seen. However to develop the patina requires direct contact with water, acids, CO2, etc. and without chemical accelerators it takes decades to develop. I light cleaning every couple years would keep it at bay.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I read somewhere that the copper, besides its quality to repel beetles and mold, was also used because it "sweats" with small temperature changes. This, to help keep the humidity higher than the outside RH.

I have seen many on the local craigslist and all are advertised as 100+/- years old and all have very shiny copper interiors. My guess is the shine appeals to some who are in the market for furnature to brag about.


----------



## ChitownBoy (Sep 25, 2020)

I just bought an old copper lined cigar humidor. I cleaned the copper with soap and water. My question is this: can I use Boveda packs in the humidor?


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

ChitownBoy said:


> I just bought an old copper lined cigar humidor. I cleaned the copper with soap and water. My question is this: can I use Boveda packs in the humidor?


I would leave it open until is fully dry first and then check if it seals properly. After that, i would use the bovedas


----------

